# TTOC Stickers



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I missed out on the end of the "Should we have a new Logo?" thread therefore apologies if this is a dimwitted question, but on the downloadable flyer the "OC" is different (I much prefer it) - Is this just a one off? If not, do we plan to have the stickers etc. updated when the current batch runs out? Like the logo on the flyer so much that if it was used I may break my golden rule of no stickers being allowed on my TT!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When the current batch runs out, we will use this logo










 It's not so much a new logo, as a freshening up of the current one. We are not intending on doing anything other than this... although when Audi eventually release the next version we will ask the membership again whether they want a revised/updated logo.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

However, we ordered another 500 before Brooklands so they should last us a while


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I want a TTOC sticker for my windscreen as the one at the top has lost its sticky potential. How do I get one, TTOC Shop??


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

G,
Yep you can order them in the shop - might as well get yourself a TTOC watch while you are in there!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> G,
> Yep you can order them in the shop - might as well get yourself a TTOC watch while you are in there!


Hmmm, not sure about the watch cheers? :? Definately thinking about the TTOC sticker tho


----------

